# Bebida de guaraná



## Pen-dragon

¿Cómo se traduce a castellano la bebida gaseosa brasileña _guaraná_?

- Gaseosa de guaraná ?

o simplemente...

- Refresco de guaraná ?


----------



## olivinha

Hola Pen,
Yo diría _guaraná_ o _refresco de guaraná_.


----------



## Pen-dragon

¡Gracias, Olivinha!

O sea, que aunque se trate de una bebida con gas es preferible no llamarla gaseosa, porque no es propiamente una gaseosa (aunque en inglés la denominen "guaraná soda"). Bem!

Ahora que lo pienso, otra opción podría ser traducirla como "bebida de guaraná"...


----------



## Carfer

Pen-dragon said:


> O sea, que aunque se trate de una bebida con gas es preferible no llamarla gaseosa, porque no es propiamente una gaseosa


 
Sólo para aclarar que en Portugal la 'gasosa' era una categoría específica de bebida con gas, semejante a '_7Up_', que solía venderse en botellas cerradas con una canica. Aunque la voz '_gasosa_' se oye ahora muy infrecuentemente, no se debe llamar '_gasosa_' a los otros refrescos, aunque gaseosos, por la confusión.


----------



## olivinha

Pen, ¿no te acuerdas que hace unos 4 años se lanzó al mercado español este refresco? Yo creo que, entonces, la gente le llamaba "guaraná" o como mucho "refresco de guaraná". 
De todas las formas, yo descartaría "bebida de guaraná" porque se podría interpretar como una bebida hecha con polvo de guaraná.


----------



## Pen-dragon

Ahora que lo dices, me acuerdo de ese refresco. La lata era verde (¡claro!) Se llamaba Guaraná Antarctica o algo así, creo. Me parece que no tuvo mucho éxito: era moito doce!

Tendré que usar "refresco" para distinguirlo del fruto - se mencionan ambos en la misma frase.

¡Gracias, Carfer, por tus comentarios! Descarto "gaseosa", pues.


----------



## olivinha

Pen-dragon said:


> Ahora que lo dices, me acuerdo de ese refresco. La lata era verde (¡claro!) Se llamaba Guaraná Antarctica o algo así, creo. Me parece que no tuvo mucho éxito: era moito doce!


Exactamente: foto


----------



## Vanda

O Denis havia colocado um enlace lá no outro tópico, com a foto e explicações, Pen. Acho que você não percebeu.


----------



## Pen-dragon

Nâo percebeu, nâo! (!No me dio tiempo con tanta gaseosa y no gaseosa!)

Perdâo, Denis! (Coitadinho! Pobrinho! Ahora voy y lo veo todo. Promesso).

Gracias otra vez, amable Vanda.


----------



## Tomby

Carfer said:


> Sólo para aclarar que en Portugal la 'gasosa' era una categoría específica de bebida con gas, semejante a '_7Up_', que solía venderse en botellas cerradas con una canica. Aunque la voz '_gasosa_' se oye ahora muy infrecuentemente, no se debe llamar '_gasosa_' a los otros refrescos, aunque gaseosos, por la confusión.


Carfer: você se refere a isto? Se assim for, em Espanha se conhece como _sifón_.
Contrariamente se refere à gasosa, semelhante ao 7up, é o que nós conhecemos popularmente como _gaseosa_, refrigerante praticamente para ser bebido misturado com vinho e, aliás, mais conhecido como "casera" e que como você bem diz também constitui uma categoria específica de refrigerantes.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> Carfer: você se refere a isto? Se assim for, em Espanha se conhece como _sifón_.
> Contrariamente se refere à gasosa, semelhante ao 7up, é o que nós conhecemos popularmente como _gaseosa_, refrigerante praticamente para ser bebido misturado com vinho e, aliás, mais conhecido como "casera" e que como você bem diz também constitui uma categoria específica de refrigerantes.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Não, isso aqui também é um '_sifão_' ou _'garrafa de Seltz_", mas sim a isto (veja a secção '_pirolito_')
http://misteriojuvenil.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=532
Um abraço


----------



## Tomby

Nunca nunca tinha ouvido falar do "pirolito". Interessante. Acabo de ler no Priberam o significado de pirolito e diz "espécie de bebida gasosa". Concorda com o meu dicionário bilingue, mas não oferece tradução para espanhol. Talvez não exista. Muito interessante. 
Feliz Domingo!
TT.


----------



## argentinodebsas

En Argentina, a la gaseosa de guaraná se le dice simplemente_ guaraná._

Saludos.


----------



## willy2008

Pen-dragon said:


> ¿Cómo se traduce a castellano la bebida gaseosa brasileña _guaraná_?
> 
> - Gaseosa de guaraná ?
> 
> o simplemente...
> 
> - Refresco de guaraná ?


 
 Gaseosa de guarana en Brasil se dice *refrigerante de guaraná *


----------



## bellota_2601

Depende en que país estés, en algunos países le llama gaseosa y en otros refresco. Así que podrías decir gaseosa de guaraná o refresco de guaraná.

Saludos


----------



## willy2008

bellota_2601 said:


> Depende en que país estés, en algunos países le llama gaseosa y en otros refresco. Así que podrías decir gaseosa de guaraná o refresco de guaraná.
> 
> Saludos


 Como estaba preguntando por la gaseosa brasilera supuse que era en portugués de Brasil.


----------



## coolbrowne

De acuerdo en cuanto al idioma de origen. 


willy2008 said:


> Como estaba preguntando por la gaseosa brasilera supuse que era en portugués de Brasil.


Pero creo que la pregunta era acerca de traducción _al español_.

Gracias a *argentinodebsas* por





argentinodebsas said:


> En Argentina, a la gaseosa de guaraná se le dice simplemente_ guaraná._


También en Brasil decimos simplemente guaraná y se sobrentiende bebida gaseosa (_refrigerante_, ver abajo). De hecho cuando uno (en Brasil) quiere referirse a la planta, sus extractos, sus propiedades, etc., es común decir algo como "_guaraná, *a planta amazônica*, *não o refrigerante*_".

En Brasil:

Refrigerante = bebida gaseosa no alcohólica (también en Portugal, como indica *Carfer* arriba). Ejemplos son Coca-Cola, guaraná (Antarctica y otros), así como otros que tal vez no existan más o tengan distribución limitada: "Fanta", "Grapette", "Crush", "Mineirinho"...
Refresco = bebida no gaseosa y no alcohólica, generalmente con sabor (real o imitación) de fruta.
Saludos


----------

